# Doc Love/Chris Smith LIVE



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Just a reminder that tonight at 8:00 P.M. on AM 1490, Doc Love will start his live broadcast from King RC with Chris Smith as his co host. Listeners in the Hampton, VA area can listen to the broadcast on their radio or anyone can listen to the live broad cast at http://www.racetalklive.com/ This is a one hour show dedicated to RC Racing of all types.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

MAN what a great promotion for RC racing! Congratulations to Doc Love, Donnie Southard, Chris Smith and Carlton Epps for RC Racing's first full hour radio show. There were interviews with Joel Johnson, Arnie Fie, Steve from RC Car and Carlton Epps. Look for a LOT more to come as the show progresses.

If you missed it, tune in next Wednesday with the above link.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Lin
did anyone record it?
Would love to download that show


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

erock1331 said:


> Lin
> did anyone record it?
> Would love to download that show


erock, 
go to http://www.racetalklive.com/ click on broadcast archives and go down the page to RC Cars.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

toxic
where is the broadcast archives link on that page
cant find it


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

erock1331 said:


> toxic
> where is the broadcast archives link on that page
> cant find it


http://www.racetalklive.com

Right under the header with the White 98N Race Car it says:
Home - Broadcast Archives - Race Schedule - Nascar weekly Series... below that is a scrolling phone number.
Try that.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Glad to see that you guys are tuning in to this broadcast. Doc, Chris and Danny are doing a great job. Don't forget, they will be on every Wednesday night at 8:00 Eastern Time.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Don't forget! 8:00 Easter Time Wed Night! www.racetalklive.com


----------



## Mr Microphone (Feb 28, 2005)

Carlton Eppes from the RC Pro Series will join us with his weekly report on the RC Pro Series. We will talk with Allen Ewing from Hobby Hut to discuss round 1 for the RC Pro Series Northeast division. Frank Calandra from Calandra Racing Concepts will share his thoughts on his first RC Pro Series race and off road racing at the Hobby Hut. Lance Norrick from the Farm 2 will also stop by to discuss round 1 for the RC Pro Series East division. Lin Vaughan from RC-Oval.Com will check in with a report on what is going on with the R/C oval racing scene.

RC Race’n Radio presented by the RC Pro Series airs each Wednesday evening from 8:00 - 9:00 PM EST and can be accessed over the internet at: www.racetalklive.com . Each show is also archived ‘On Demand’ so listeners can tune in at their convenience. RC Race’n Radio presented by the RC Pro Series is co-sponsored by TRD Hobbies; A Main Hobbies; Kyosho America; Blue Thunder/Horizon; Maxspeed Designs; Nomadio and Werks Racing. 
Listener participation is welcome on RC Race’n Radio presented by the RC Pro Series. Listeners can e-mail the broadcast crew directly at [email protected] or IM the crew using the buddy name RCRadio2006 on AOL. The TRD Hobbies Hot Line (1-877-899-RACE [7223]) will be open to listeners during the last segment of the show. For additional information on RC Race’n Radio presented by the RC Pro Series contact Doc Love [email protected]; Danny Southard [email protected]; or Carlton Eppes [email protected].


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Doc.. contact these guys... http://www.rcrods.com/ get with Tim Cross. he is the man to talk to.. give you another area of interest.

Billy


----------



## Mr Microphone (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Billy


----------



## Mr Microphone (Feb 28, 2005)

This week Carlton Eppes will report on the RC Pro Series nitro off road Southern Division event held at Extreme Hobbies located in Bossier, LA. With Mothers Day just around the corner we thought it would be a good idea to invite Carlton’s wife, Mary Eppes and racer Nikki Stogsdill to share their thoughts on RC racing. Steven Webster, RC Pro Nitro Onroad Rep. will check in to discuss race #1 for the Central Division at Gulf Coast Raceway in Porter, TX. Derek Buono, Xtreme R/C Cars Magazine, is set to stop by and give us the 411 on what went down at the world’s ultimate radio control expo in Anaheim, CA. 

Wednesday night 8pm (EST) @ www.racetalklive.com


----------



## Mr Microphone (Feb 28, 2005)

This week Carlton Eppes will fill us in on the weekly news from the RC Pro Series and highlight round 1 for the Midwest region nitro off road event hosted by Dirtburners located in St. Louis, Missouri. Dirt oval specialist Phil “Thunder” Cooper will make his debut on the program to discuss the up coming RC Pro Series involvement in dirt oval racing from a racers prospective. If you ever wanted to ask a factory pro driver questions about set-ups or performance tips here’s your chance, Paul Lemieux and “King” Richard Saxton will check in to do some bench racing with the RCRR crew as well as answer any questions from our listeners. 
RC Race’n Radio presented by the RC Pro Series airs each Wednesday evening from 8:00 - 9:00 PM EST and can be accessed over the internet at: www.racetalklive.com . Each show is also archived ‘On Demand’ so listeners can tune in at their convenience. RC Race’n Radio presented by the RC Pro Series is co-sponsored by TRD Hobbies; A Main Hobbies; Kyosho America; Blue Thunder Racing Fuel; Maxspeed Designs; Nomadio and Werks Racing. 
Listener participation is welcome on RC Race’n Radio presented by the RC Pro Series. Listeners can e-mail the broadcast crew directly at [email protected] or IM the crew using the buddy name RCRadio2006 on AOL. The TRD Hobbies Hot Line (1-877-899-RACE [7223]) will be open to listeners during the show. For additional information on RC Race’n Radio presented by the RC Pro Series contact Doc Love [email protected]; Danny Southard [email protected]; or Carlton Eppes [email protected].


----------

